# RIP Fidgit



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

*5/8/08-27/2/10*

Well I really didn't expect to be writing this so soon but sadly my darling hamster Fidgit suddenly passed away peacefully in her sleep at some point last night  I don't know how or why it happened.

We got Fidgit on February 5th last year. A few days before I saw her pic on an old school friends facebook profile and commented on how cute she looked. The friend told me that she needed a new home and if I wanted her I could take her......how could I not have her! On February 5th in the cold and miserable snow me and my brother went to collect her. Oh what a lovely girl she was. We were told she was approximately 6 months when we got her but given her size I would suggest she was a slight bit older She was friendly from the start and has never bitten once. She also became a mummy to a litter of 10 surviving babies.........2 of which we kept

So we fast forward to last night........I was feeding the hammies. Fidgit stays in my brothers room so I went in to get her bowl. I filled it and took it back to her then moved her house (she built her nest under it) to get her out for a goodnight cuddle. I touched her cos at first I thought she was sleeping.....instead she was dead:crying: I don't know what happened as she hadn't shown any signs of illness or injury at all. My brother saw her at tea time (between 4pm and 5pm) and she had got up for a drink. A few hours later she had died peacefully in her sleep:crying: I wish I could just understand!

R.I.P my sweet Princess Fidgit I will miss you forever and always. You always were and always will be my special angel. The rest of the hams send their love. Your memory will live on in your sons Puddles and Ozzy. Love you lots,love mummy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

R.I.P little one

i wish i could have met you, your two little boys will do you proud

you will be missed xx


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

sorry you have lost your little friend

R.I.P fidgit


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your beloved Fidgit. What a beautiful piggie!


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

awww what a cutie xxx

So sorry xx


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> R.I.P little one
> 
> i wish i could have met you, your two little boys will do you proud
> 
> you will be missed xx


Both boys have already done their mummy and their daddy proud but I am going to make sure that continues! They remind me so much of both their parents



rottietao said:


> sorry you have lost your little friend
> 
> R.I.P fidgit


Thankyou I miss her. She was such a sweetheart. I'm glad I had the chance to rescue her and have her in my life 



lorilu said:


> So sorry for the loss of your beloved Fidgit. What a beautiful piggie!


Going by the size of her you would have thought she was a piggie but she was a syrian hamster She was a big girl lol! Thankyou 



GillyR said:


> awww what a cutie xxx
> 
> So sorry xx


Thankyou:crying:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

R.I.P Little Fidgit.
Run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

R.I.P lit'lun have fun over the bridge x


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Nite nite beautiful fidgit xxxx

.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss  RIP Fidgit.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

RIP lil Fidget! Sorry for your loss!


----------



## serpentseye (Feb 20, 2010)

R.I.P fidgit, stuff your cheeks with tasty morsels at the bridge


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Run free little Fidgit xx


----------

